# Wild pond snails  treatment



## Konsa (10 Apr 2017)

Hello
Had a wander with the dog today and came across a small pond with loads of snails in it.Took arround 15 of them and now wandering what steps are needed to make sure they will be aquarium safe and I wont introduce any nasties in my tank.Currently they are in a plastic storage box with an air stone and daily water changes with declorinated water.Soon will get a sponge filter for them.Thiking to put almond leaves and alder cones to try to eliminate some of the bacteria  and later maybe to worm them with panacur on a later stage.
Any advice highly welcome .
Regards Konsa


----------



## zozo (10 Apr 2017)

Most common parasites on snails are snail specific, thus stay on the snails if they have any.. Uncommon but certainly possible there are protozoans and digenetic flukes which can be transfered by snails. But as said this is rather uncommen, the snails you get with the plants from the LFS are most likely also untreated snails and nobody knows from which source the came from. Also the snails you buy in the pond shop.. I never ever treated them and every year i buy them.

Panacur is a dewormer as far as i know only effective on most common worms. What you could do for your peace of mind is use a milder treatment like Praziquantel, this is also absolutely snail safe and can be used for 14 days without any ill effect and this long term treat kills certain protozoa like Trichodina as well.


----------



## Konsa (10 Apr 2017)

Hi
Thanks zozo.Much appreciated.
Regards Konsa


----------



## Konsa (11 Apr 2017)

Hello
After doing a bit of research and gathered some information decided to harvest several batches of eggs to start my own safe colony and release the parents where I got them from.This way i hopefully will eliminate the need for treatment as most nasties are supposed to be transferred from snail to whatever eats them as snails are only intermediate hosts.
Regards Konsa


----------



## zozo (11 Apr 2017)

Konsa said:


> to be transferred from snail to whatever eats them as snails are only intermediate hosts



Yup.. Here you can see a severe case of infected Amber snail which is one of the most obvious hosts of the Leucochloridium paradoxum, infecting birds that eat it.

The parisite is in it's eyes..


----------



## Konsa (11 Apr 2017)

Hahaha that is what im talking about.lol


----------

